# Stihl 025 saw carb problem



## redlee (Jan 10, 2005)

My saw has a Walbro T215 Diaphagm carb. I checked for air leaks and cannot find any. If I turn jets out 1 turn each it will not start, pour a little gas in carb and it will fire up but will not keep running. It is not getting any fuel at this setting, any ideas what is wrong. If I open jets up it will start.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

T215 Diaphagm carb have you had the carburator apart ? did you check the fuel line ? fuel filter ? should be a k -20 wat kit if its a walboro


----------



## redlee (Jan 10, 2005)

*T215 carb To SCrench*

I put a new carb kit in,a new fuel filter, and I know the fuel line is clear


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

how did you check it for air leaks ? what kit did you use ? If I open jets up it will start. how far ? fuel line might have a bad place in it ,take the fuel line off the saw and pull on it from each end and look @ it real good bet it has a bad place in it


----------



## redlee (Jan 10, 2005)

I got saw running and sprayed carb cleaner around carb and crankcase seals, no change in RPM. If I turn jets out about 2.5 turns it will start and run but not properly. I got the carb kit from the dealer, I assume its correct.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

From this I would narrow it down to a couple things to look at. A dirty carb or low compression. Take the muffler off and look in the exhaust port to see if there is any scoring on the cylinder or piston.


----------

